# Show off your sexy Bud porn here!



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hawaiian Indica hybrid mutant strain #4456



__ CannabisKidPot420
__ Aug 15, 2019
__ 2



						This is my Hawaiian Indica hybrid mutant strain that's I genetically altered it's DNA can't wait...
					
















Hawaiian Indica Hybrid Mutant Buds



__ CannabisKidPot420
__ Aug 17, 2019
__ 1


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Please understand that this thread is for posting pics of YOUR plants.   When you post other peoples pics claiming they are yours you ruin your credibility and you impact the credibility of this site.




(Trevor Hennings for Leafly)
https://www.leafly.com/news/growing/white-tips-on-cannabis-buds

This is pic is from Leafly and obviously not one of yours.
Please stop.  Thank you.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 4, 2019)

I believe I am almost at the stage to harvest, can start to see some amber trichomes coming in. But I chopped down my last plant too early cause I’m a rookie so I want to get this to at least 70-80% amber trichomes.. is this bad thinking or what?


----------



## umbra (Sep 4, 2019)

amber means its degrading from its peak of ripeness, so if that's what you want go ahead


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> amber means its degrading from its peak of ripeness, so if that's what you want go ahead


 

Well I def don’t want that?!? People keep saying different shit then... so when is it best to cut down?  All cloudy trichomes?


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 5, 2019)

Do any of these pictures help @umbra ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

I go to 10% amber. That way I know it just peaked


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> I go to 10% amber. That way I know it just peaked




Do you check every single top of the plant  for the trichomes?! or just a few random ones.. cause obvs some buds closer to light may be riper? I have no idea lol.. also do you think I need better pics? I cut my last one down too early for sure. I don’t want to do the same nor do I want to go too long lol.  Appreciate the info so far!


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

A few random on top. After awhile you can see how they glisten in the light and know they are ready.


----------



## BigJer (Sep 11, 2019)




----------

